

Feedback for my site: Queue and schedule chains of web-related tasks - keph

Hello all, I've been working on a web-app on my spare time over the last few months and it's finally ready for some public feedback. The site is basically a queue scheduler - where the queues are chains of web-related tasks like sending an email, SMS or posting on twitter, etc. Individual actions or queues can be periodic or scheduled so users can build things from simple reminders to more complicated, timed sequences. For now the interactions with the queues are fairly basic, but I hope to add more advanced functions in the future.<p><i>Queues are the heart of QueueBot. Assign actions to a queue from the range of possible tasks, such as posting on Twitter or sending a text message, and they will be executed in order at regular intervals or on a schedule.</i><p>I posted a link on Reddit about a week ago and made some tweaks related to that feedback. Now I would appreciate your feedback as well! It's in closed beta at the  moment, but I'll activate a few accounts if people are interested.<p>http://queuebot.com/
======
keph
I guess I broke the posting rules with this one, sorry. I can't seem to delete
it though.

